# Queensland or Tasmania in January?



## Bobcat99 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello! I'm looking into traveling to Australia in late December/early January for 2 weeks, and I wanted some opinions on where to go/what to do. I'd like to spend one week in Sydney, and then I was thinking of either going to Tasmania for a week or Queensland (Brisbane/Gold Coast/Fraser Island) for a week.

Which would be best at that time of year? Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Bobcat! Well that totally depends on what type of weather maybe that you are partial to. Its more hot and humid up in Queensland that time of year and although it is still hot in Tassie then, its nowhere near what you'd experience in QLD - although it is the wet season for QLD so def a bit of a lucky dip! For me Tassie wins simply because I feel it is such an underrated state in comparison. The beaches there are beautiful, the scenery perfection and the people very friendly. Its also not as full of backpackers as QLD would be for sure if that is a crowd you want to keep your distance from!


----------



## Alio (May 3, 2011)

I'm going to have to agree with Sarah about QLD being a bit of a lucky dip. Went over a couple of years ago in January and it rained most days. Not the whole day though, just a few showers, so you could still get out and do things


----------



## TheNavigator (Jun 2, 2011)

I think one month is not enough for Australia..lol


----------

